# Sugar-free (sweetened condensed milk)



## Chatwon

Can a sugar-free (sweetened condensed milk) be made?

I am trying SugarTwin for the first time. Their website tells of adding Maple Syrup to get the browning results given by sugar. And this made me wonder if there is a diet sweeted condensed milk recipe. SugarTwin replied they did not have a recipe for it, when I wrote them.

Has anyone else tried making such?


----------



## scott123

There are a few sugar free condensed milk recipes floating around.  The most popular is made with cream and egg yolks.

I, personally, don't feel that egg yolks taste anything like condensed milk, so I've embarked on creating my own recipe.

You used to be able to buy sugar free dried milk from a company called Keto. Keto went out of business. I have a working recipe for sugar free dried milk but it involves some hard to find ingredients such as caseinate, a milk protein.

P.S. As far as artificial sweeteners go, sugar twin, at least the saccharin based American version, get's some really bad reviews.  Have you tried splenda?


----------



## Chatwon

scott123 said:
			
		

> P.S. As far as artificial sweeteners go, sugar twin, at least the saccharin based American version, get's some really bad reviews. Have you tried splenda?


Splenda is about $5/box
SugarTwin is about 55 cents/same size box (on sale).

SugarTwin wins.

However, following the recipe on the box for Chocolate Chip Cookies, I found it best to eliminate the salt and add two heaped measuring spoons of Sweet'n'Low. The Sweet'n'Low is an addition to all the other ingredients. The results were much better.
BTW... SugarTwin is a product of Canada.

Now back to the milk.
Everybody and their brother has a recipe for making your own Sweetened Condensed Milk. They most all use Nonfat dry milk, water and a ton of sugar.

My test peice is going to be a Pumpkin Pie with this new diet version I seek.


----------



## purrfectlydevine

I have made a diet pumpkin pie.  Follow the recipe on the Libby's pumpkin can, but use egg substitute to replace the eggs, use nonfat evaporated milk instead of regular, and Sweet N Low or Splenda instead of the sugar called for.  We also bake it without a crust.


----------



## Constance

Pumpkin pie is one of the best sugar-free desserts you can make. 

As for a diet sweetened condensed milk, I'll look next time I go to the grocery store. 
You might try adding some Splenda to buttermilk, and see what happens. Buttermilk is close in texture condensed milk. It may not taste the same, but it might be even better.


----------



## purrfectlydevine

I found this on another site, but I've never tried it.
Home-made sugar-free sweetened condensed milk 
1/2  cup cold water  
1 1/3  cups powdered milk  
3/4  cup Splenda granular  
1  teaspoon vanilla  

1 1/3 cups   
7 minutes 5 mins prep


----------



## scott123

Chatwon said:
			
		

> Splenda is about $5/box
> SugarTwin is about 55 cents/same size box (on sale).
> 
> SugarTwin wins.
> 
> However, following the recipe on the box for Chocolate Chip Cookies, I found it best to eliminate the salt and add two heaped measuring spoons of Sweet'n'Low. The Sweet'n'Low is an addition to all the other ingredients. The results were much better.
> BTW... SugarTwin is a product of Canada.



Because cyclamates are illegal in the U.S., sugar twin has two versions, the Canadian version is cyclamate based (and tastes okay, depending on who you talk to). The sugar twin sold in America is saccharin based.  Sweet N' Low is also saccharin, so by adding that you're just adding more saccharin to the cookies.

Out of the hundreds of people I've come across who bake without sugar, no one has ever been able to go back to saccharin after they've tasted splenda. It's a night and day difference in taste. I work with a tight budget myself but I scrape together every penny I can to buy splenda. Btw, you don't have to pay $5 for splenda. I get my splenda for $2.80.  When I combine it with another good sweetener, ace k (brand name sweet one), I can get that price down to $2.50 for 4 cups sweetening equivalent. $2.50 is a pretty big leap from 55 cents, but when you look at it from a taste perspective, I think it's worth it. If you gave me the choice of having a saccharin based dessert every day for a week or splenda/ace k dessert twice a week, I'd go with the splenda/ace k anytime.

As far as the milk is concerned, I think I might have misunderstood you.  I thought you were looking for something completely sugar free (i.e. no milk sugar). If you're okay with the lactose in dried milk, than purrfectlydevine's recipe looks pretty good. I can't have sugar in any form so that wouldn't work for me, though.


----------



## Chatwon

purrfectlydevine said:
			
		

> I have made a diet pumpkin pie. Follow the recipe on the Libby's pumpkin can, but use egg substitute to replace the eggs, use nonfat evaporated milk instead of regular, and Sweet N Low or Splenda instead of the sugar called for. We also bake it without a crust.


You and Scott have offered some great information.
I started using Sweet'n'Low exclusively in my coffee at age thirty. I am now 62. I drink 20 cups a day. I know something is going to kill me one day, maybe my two pack-a-day cig habit. But, hopefully, it won't be my own cooking. I just got SugarTwin, for the first time, two weeks ago and starting to cook sweets for the first time.
My first Pumpkin Pie was on the Kroger brand of Pumpkin, then I tried the Libby's. The big difference, (except for the milk), was Libby's used Cloves and Kroger used Nutmeg.
I will be trying your home-made sweetened milk soon.
Thanx again.


----------



## Chatwon

*Low Sugar Sweetened Condensed Milk*



			
				purrfectlydevine said:
			
		

> I found this on another site, but I've never tried it.
> Home-made sugar-free sweetened condensed milk


Also see:
Sugar Free Fat Free Sweetened Condensed Milk Recipe, by: Beverlee
Recipe URL:
http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/4/Sugar_Free_Fat_Free_Sweetened_61529.shtml
Recipe ID: 27954

This one here will work!
I just made a delicious Pumpkin Pie using it this morning. It even browned some too!
Here it is: My version of Low Sugar Sweetened Condensed Milk Recipe

Ingredients:
1 1/3 cup Nonfat dry milk powder
1/2 cup water
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1/8 cup Dark Corn Syrup
3/4 cup SugarTwin
Directions:
In a microwaveable cup stir together enough water into milk powder till it's a paste. When well blended, stir in remaining water.
Cover and microwave on high for 45 seconds or until hot but not boiling. 
Blend in vanilla and syrup.
Stir in SugarTwin. 
Cover and store in fridge. Chill at least 2 hrs before using. 
Keeps for 2 weeks and makes 12 oz.

YA HOO !
This will seriously reduce the sugar in my favorite dessert!   

DC is GREAT !


----------



## scott123

Low sugar, huh?

For 12 oz., that recipe contains 125 grams of sugar.

Reduced sugar, sure, but 'low?'


----------



## Chatwon

scott123 said:
			
		

> For 12 oz., that recipe contains 125 grams of sugar.


How many Tbsp in 125 grams? And how many calories is this?
And same question of recipe with 3/4 cup granulated sugar, but no syrup?
Thank you for computing this all.

Oh, btw,

Looking here:
http://www.everylastrecipe.com/ingredientdisplay-id-19349.asp

you can see that an entire cup of Dark Corn Syrup has:
251 grams of Net Carbs and 924.96 calories

also, my recipe uses 1/8 of a cup which is two tbsp of the stuff.


----------



## rushfan3

*Corn Syrup is EVIL if you have an adversion to it.*

Chatwon, That recipe for Condensed milk is all fine and dandy, but if you're allergic to Corn syrup, and even Maple Syrup, which kills me because I LOVE MAPLE, but for someone like myself, that's a nightmare waiting to happen, to say the least. 

I am someone who monitors my sugar intakes, this includes all syrups and what have you.

The one thing I have found in making Brown sugar is that you need to buy a sugar free based Maple Syrup. (Basically it's like a splenda based simple syrup with some sort of gum based, thinking locust bean gum or something like that, and it's maple flavoured.) You're going to take the maple syrup and mix with a granulated sugar substitute. (I'm thinking the ratio is 1/4 cup of syrup to 1 cup of substitute.) The only other option that I found works is going organic with an unrefined dark brown sugar, but that should be only 2 tbsp per one cup of substitute. The organic dark brown does not raise blood sugar levels as it takes more for the body to process it.

I agree with Scott, however. I know too many people who have to use sugar substitute, either due to diabetes or due to having an RNY bypass. Those who use Saccharin, Cyclamate based, and Aspartame substitutes run a higher risk of either overeating or driving their blood sugar levels too high. The Splenda does not do this because it's made directly from sugar, but doesn't contain the same principals that sugar does. (Which is why Splenda does not brown.) I fall into the latter, which is why I say that I have a corn syrup allergy, it's actually a serious reaction to mostly ALL syrups that are not based in a sugar substitute. Stinks to be me, but I'm better off without it.


----------



## babetoo

i use splenda only


----------



## Frenchys

You can also use "fruit's sugar" I don't know if it's known in english countries, but in france it's called fructose.


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> i use splenda only



I buy a nutrasweet Great Value 100 packets/$2.14  I like it in iced tea.


----------



## Constance

A word to the wise:  I have diabetes, and have discovered that I can eat a reasonable amount of a regular dessert if I make up for it by skipping other carbs. For instance, I love the carrot cake at one of our fave smorgasboards, and I can have a piece as long as I don't eat potatoes, bread or fried food.


----------



## babetoo

Constance said:


> A word to the wise: I have diabetes, and have discovered that I can eat a reasonable amount of a regular dessert if I make up for it by skipping other carbs. For instance, I love the carrot cake at one of our fave smorgasboards, and I can have a piece as long as I don't eat potatoes, bread or fried food.


 
for the most part that is how i handle goodies. it is a trade off. one just has to decide if it is worth it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> for the most part that is how i handle goodies. it is a trade off. one just has to decide if it is worth it.


 
Shrek and I use real sugar in all our foods, Babe and Constance are correct, it's a trade-off.  If Pepsi ever stops making the Throwback, I'm sure going to miss it!  But, I will not go back to regular Pepsi and I don't like or appreciate artificial sugars and substitutes.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek and I use real sugar in all our foods, Babe and Constance are correct, it's a trade-off.  If Pepsi ever stops making the Throwback, I'm sure going to miss it!  But, I will not go back to regular Pepsi and I don't like or appreciate artificial sugars and substitutes.



What is the Throwback?


----------



## Zhizara

I'd just add sweetn'r (nutrasweet) to regular condensed milk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> What is the Throwback?


 
It's the way Pepsi was made before High Fructose Corn Syrup became the sweetner of chioce, it was made with real sugar.  They've revived it and believe it or not, I CAN tell the difference in taste.  I also drink far less of the Throwback than I do the regular pepsi, since my body is not looking for/or needing to breakdown the sugars into usable form.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's the way Pepsi was made before High Fructose Corn Syrup became the sweetner of chioce, it was made with real sugar.  They've revived it and believe it or not, I CAN tell the difference in taste.  I also drink far less of the Throwback than I do the regular pepsi, since my body is not looking for/or needing to breakdown the sugars into usable form.



I believe you can taste the difference. I used to drink a Coca Cola 2 or 3 times a year. Then they made New Coke and people complained, so they started making Coke Classic. But, they slowly changed the recipe back towards new Coke. They did it slow enough that most people didn't notice. But, since I didn't drink it often, I did notice. Yuck. Now I don't drink it at all


----------

